# Hermann Hesse



## 200_Jessibles (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey, just curious if anyone has ever read any of his novels?  Steppenwolf, Demian, The Glass Bead Game...  Siddhartha is a better-known one, I think some high schools have it in their curriculum...


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 8, 2004)

Working through Siddharta. Not bad.


----------



## Pawn (Dec 8, 2004)

I absolutely loved both Siddhartha and Steppenwolf.


----------



## Rkay (Dec 24, 2004)

Read a couple of them in high school
and had to read most of his works in my European Literature class at uni.


----------



## pitseleh (Dec 26, 2004)

siddhartha and demian. fantastic. never heard of the glass bead game...any good?


----------

